# The process has begun



## Queenbee79 (Feb 14, 2018)

I haven’t been on here for over a month and things have gotten crazy. My husband was and still is cheating on me. We are separated and he kicked us out of the house. He’s been asking if I’m going to file for a divorce and I never responded. I have filed. About a week ago I saw his girlfriend driving one of our trucks around town. That hurt my heart to the core. Today I saw a video of him and my so called best friend at our bar hugging and kissing on each other. I’ve been band from my own bar and all of my so called friends have turned their back on me. He got the papers yesterday and he is now calling me wanting to talk. I haven’t answered. He doesn’t want to go to court. I’m just freaking out over here. This process is going to take a long time according to my lawyer. I’m just wondering what does he want from me. He did this to our family. I didn’t do any wrong in our marriage and still haven’t done anything. But this guy is just sleeping around with the whole town it feels like. I am trying to stay strong here but it’s breaking me down everyday. I don’t know where I’m going with this story. I just need to vent. I think he is scared of going to court for some reason and I can’t figure out why. He isn’t supposed to have any contact with me and he is trying everyday. When I was still in our home I’d try to talk to him and he would never answer me, so why in the world would he think I’m going to answer him. It’s just a crazy situation and I know it’s gonna get crazier. I’m just sad everyday. I can’t believe this is really happening and I can’t believe my “best friend “ is doing what she’s doing.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

So sorry you are here QB, but if your cheating H is a serial cheat, better you suffer the pain of divorce now and move on. How old are you both? 
I am surprised that your friends are disowning you, why is that? Why will the divorce take a long time? Do you have the means to push it through quickly?
Do you have friends and family your can rely on for support. I hope you have exposed him and her to family and friends? Is she married? Expose her to her H and family/friends also.
Now get all you can get from him, take him to the cleaners, I hope you have a good lawyer. Go no contact with him.
What arrangements have you made for the kids? Make sure you tell the judge what he did (what are the laws like in your state), i.e. throwing you and the kids our of your own home. He doesn't deserve to have any contact with the kids at all.
Does he have a drinking problem or drug problem, could do if he is running with the crowd you mentioned.


----------

